# PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

*PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Im Zuge des abklingenden - erfolgreichen - Shitstorms gegen den unsagbar schwachen PC-Port von Batman: Arkham Knight, hat das Epizentrum der jüngsten Entrüstung - die zum Verkaufsstop des Spiels auf Steam führte - das (ursprünglich als Satire gedachte) PC Master Race Subreddit beschlossen, etwas gegen die kundenfeindliche Praxis von Spielepublishern und die oftmals unzureichenden Informationen in üblichen Spieletestes zu unternehmen. 

Im Verlaufe der letzten Woche sammelten sich in etlichen spielebezogenen Unterforen, sogenannten Subreddits, auf der Website Reddit, kurz nach Release des neuesten Titels der Batman Reihe von Rocksteady und Warner Brother Games zahllose Beschwerden über den Zustand der PC-Portierung auf Steam, nirgendwo war die Anzahl und die Lautstärke der Beschwerden - abseits von Steams eigener, ins Bodenlose fallender Review-Sektion des Spiels - als im Subreddit der sogennanten PC Master Race, kurz PCMR. Das PCMR Subreddit gilt inzwischen als eine Art Anlaufpunkt für PC Enthusiasten, wo nebst selbstironischer Selbstherrlichkeit und Verachtung von Konsolen PC und PC-bezogene Spielethemen diskutiert werden. Die von dort ausgehenden Schockwellen sorgten schnell für Verbreitung der schlechten Nachrichten bezüglich der Qualität des Ports und die Berichterstattung nahm schnell Fahrt auf; dies ging soweit, dass der Titel inzwischen offiziell zurück gezogen wurde und der Hersteller allen Kunden den Umtausch anbietet. Damit war die Geschichte aber im PCMR Subreddit noch nicht aus der Welt, da dort weitergehend über schlechte Ports und die praktisch nicht vorhandenen Warnungen aus der Presse diskutiert wurde, und die PCMR kam mit einer Lösung daher. 

Ein neues Ratingsystem! Angelehnt an die ESRB Kennzeichnungen, welche das empfohlene Alter für ein Spiel im internationalen Raum kennzeichnen, sollten künftig Gütesiegel jeden PC-Port und jede PC-Entwicklung schmücken, um Spielern auf einen Blick zu ermöglichen, ob sie bei einem Titel mit Problemen zu rechnen haben oder nicht. Inzwischen wurde die Idee noch weiter gesponnen, und ein User der PCMR hat im Eilverfahren eine Website erstellt, die sich künftig rein auf die technische Qualität und die rohen Fakten, wie Hardwarevoraussetzungen, bekannte Spielfehler, Frameratelimitierungen, Grafikoptionen, Anzahl und Art der DLCs oder aber Eingabemöglichkeiten beschränken soll. Die Website soll dazu von den engagierten Usern der PC-Community mit Daten und Erfahrungsberichten gefüttert werden, und die PCMR war in knapp 12 Stunden seit Launch auch bereits eifrig bei der Sache. Die Website befindet sich natürlich noch in einem frühen Stadium, und es werden bereits viele Verbesserungsvorschläge eingebracht und diskutiert. Das Potential dieser Website für PC-Spieler ist aber bereits jetzt absehbar. Wer des Englischen mächtig ist darf sich hiermit gerne dazu aufgerufen fühlen, sich an diesem Projekt zu beteiligen, und so den Spielern auf dem PC ein Stück Kontrolle und Übersicht über ihr Hobby zurück zu geben.

Website (Alpha): PCMRating - Proper PC Game Reviews
Quelle: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...mratingcom_is_now_live_fully_functional_game/


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> PC Master Race, kurz PCMR. Das PCMR Subreddit  gilt inzwischen als eine Art Anlaufpunkt für PC Enthusiasten, wo nebst  selbstironischer Selbstherrlichkeit und Verachtung von Konsolen PC und  PC-bezogene Spielethemen diskutiert werden.


Für mich sind das eher rechtsradikale Spinner die eine Art "Arrische Gamer Fraktion" wollen, sich aber nicht trauen öffentlich ihre radikale Ader zu zeigen (z.B. Politische Gesinnung) und das deswegen in den Redditforen ausleben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Für mich sind das eher rechtsradikale Spinner die eine Art "Arrische Gamer Fraktion" wollen, sich aber nicht trauen öffentlich ihre radikale Ader zu zeigen (z.B. Politische Gesinnung) und das deswegen in den Redditforen ausleben.


Humor ist halt Glückssache. Gibt auch ein paar selbsternannte Journalisten die den Witz dahinter nicht so ganz peilen, aber ok ...

Schau dir das Subreddit mal ganz einfach an, und dann sag mir nach ein paar Pix bitte, dass die das da alles ernst meinen, dann hätte ich nämlich wieder was zu lachen. 

Die Freibeuter von Corsair jedenfalls scheinen es verstanden zu haben und haben das neue Rating bereits re-tweetet.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Freibeuter von Corsair jedenfalls scheinen es verstanden zu haben und haben das neue Rating bereits re-tweetet.


Wobei das Rating-System sogar von einem Corsair Mitarbeiter kommt 

@Freakless08: Wenn das wirklich dein Ernst ist, dann ist dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Nur weil das Wort "Race" vorkommt wird das Ganze direkt als rechts-radikal abgestempelt? Super Logik...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Wobei das Rating-System sogar von einem Corsair Mitarbeiter kommt
> 
> @Freakless08: Wenn das wirklich dein Ernst ist, dann ist dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Nur weil das Wort "Race" vorkommt wird das Ganze direkt als rechts-radikal abgestempelt? Super Logik...


Hey, The Witcher 3 ist ja auch ein schwer rassistisches Spiel weil in einem auf der osteuropäischen, mittelalterlichen Mythologie basierendem Spiel nicht genug Afrikaner aus Diversitätsgründen rumrennen. 

Was einige Leute im Spielebereich nicht alles gebrauchen um Anstoss daran zu nehmen wundert mich seit 'nem guten Jahr etwa nicht mehr wirklich ...


Die PCMR ist btw sogar ziemlich pro Diversität, wie akzeptieren Cases jeder Farbe und Größe. = )


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Humor ist halt Glückssache. Gibt auch ein paar selbsternannte Journalisten die den Witz dahinter nicht so ganz peilen, aber ok ....



Humor ist tatsächlich Geschmackssache für mich hört aber auf, wenn man so übertreibt und andere beleidigt/verachtet, weil sie andere Ansichten haben oder sich mit weniger begnügen.
Was man teilweise da an extremen Fanboykommentaren unter zB YT ließt ist einfach nur noch bescheuert.
Man kann auch PCGamer sein ohne sich auf diesen Kindergarten einzulassen.
In einem einzigen Punkt kann ich aber Freakless Recht geben, den Mut öffentlich die Meinung zu sagen hat man nicht, der einzige Racler, den ich jemals gesehen habe, hatte ein Lord Gaben Hintergrundbild auf seinem Handy.

Was die Idee betrifft, an sich nicht verkehrt.
Um aber ehrlich zu sein,es gibt genug andere Seiten, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen, wenn ein Port verhunzt wird, dann erfährt man das schon bei PCGH,Gamestar usw früh genug.
Oder eben über Steam/YT usw.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Finde ich gut, das PC Master Race Subreddit hat mittlerweile fast 420.000 Mitglieder und täglich werden es mehr, ich finde diese Ratings auch gut.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich fand das echt genial als ich wieder im Subreddit rumgurkte und dann dieses Rating aufploppte 

Gibt allerdings wohl bereits User die das ganze auch ausnutzen und falsche Reviews und Bewertungen posten. 
http://i.imgur.com/cw39dwr.jpg
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra..._people_are_already_posting_biaseduntruthful/

Also ist das ganze erstmal noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, bis die Seite sich wirklich etabliert hat.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Das Subreddit finde ich auch richtig gut, weil man dort oft neue und interessante Sachen findet bei so ziemlich jedem Thema wo es um PC's geht.
Der Ausdruck "Masterrace" hat da allerdings nicht das Geringste zu suchen, weil es für gebildete Menschen ein schlimmer Ausdruck der Nazi-Zeit war.

Bezüglich Humor sei gesagt, dass diese "Bewegung" mittlerweile LEIDER die Grenze weit überschritten hat, und in nahezu jedem YT-Video und auf anderen Seiten
spöttische und beleidigende Kommentare hinterlässt, die man so ganz sicher nicht als Sarkasmus oder dergleichen abtun kann.
Wenn ein quasi Unbeteiligter von außen sieht, wie penetrant diverse "Mitglieder" der PCMR sind, und so ein Video macht (zurecht), dann kann das nichts Gutes heißen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWFosdVSY-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin PC-Spieler und Fan seit 30 Jahren, aber mit so einer Gruppe will ich ganz ehrlich nichts zu tun haben. Das hat der PC schlicht und einfach nicht verdient.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Der Ausdruck "Masterrace" hat da allerdings nicht das Geringste zu suchen, weil es für gebildete Menschen ein schlimmer Ausdruck der Nazi-Zeit war.


Dann bedanke dich bei Ben Croshaw und seiner Ironie.
Frage mich wie negativ der Begriff im Englischen ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann bedanke dich bei Ben Croshaw und seiner Ironie.


Da muss man sich bei niemanden bedanken, denn Ben Croshaw hat sicher nicht persönlich den Titel "Masterrace" auf Reddit geschrieben. 
Das haben die (vorwiegend jüngeren) Zocker übernommen, weil sie sich NULL mit Geschichte auskennen, bzw. die Ereignisse nicht richtig einordnen können.
Im Internet funktioniert das leider sehr gut -> EINER schreit, und tausende folgen. Das wirkt dann wie eine Horde hirnloser Lemminge ...


----------



## jamie (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Jaja, Selbstironie ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache....


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich schaue mich im Subreddit nur um weil dort meist die neuesten Informationen bezüglich des PC Gamings sind, es ist für mich eher eine gute große Übersicht.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Da muss man sich bei niemanden bedanken, denn Ben Croshaw hat sicher nicht persönlich den Titel "Masterrace" auf Reddit geschrieben.


Er hat es als erstes verwendet, zwar nicht auf Reddit, aber scheint darauf zurück zugehen.
Wie man hier http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/22-The-Witcher und hier eine Erklärung http://www.escapistmagazine.com/art...tion/10350-The-Glorious-PC-Gaming-Master-Race.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich fand das echt genial als ich wieder im Subreddit rumgurkte und dann dieses Rating aufploppte
> 
> Gibt allerdings wohl bereits User die das ganze auch ausnutzen und falsche Reviews und Bewertungen posten.
> http://i.imgur.com/cw39dwr.jpg
> ...



Ist normal, die Trolle suchen bald das Weite, spätestens wenn man  Reviews bewerten kann und die Troll-Reviews damit bis ins Nirvana  heruntergevotet werden können wird sich das geben.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Er hat es in einem Video-Beitrag verwendet, ja. Und dann wurde der Ausdruck fast ausschließlich zur Beleidigung und Provokation unter YT-Videos und anderen Seiten verwendet.
Dabei ist die ganze Sache ziemlich sinnfrei, denn am PC gibt es genauso viele Leute, die sich mit 60fps und 1080p nicht zufrieden geben.

Jemand der z.B. so einen PC besitzt: https://www.caseking.de/8pack-super...-4-6-ghz-extreme-overclocked-pc-sipc-050.html
könnte jeden Tag hier im Forum andere als "Peasants" (zu deutsch "Bauern") bezeichnen, weil sie ihm ja quasi unterlegen sind und nicht auch mit 120fps in 4K zocken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich bin PC-Spieler und Fan seit 30 Jahren, aber mit so einer Gruppe will  ich ganz ehrlich nichts zu tun haben. Das hat der PC schlicht und  einfach nicht verdient.



Gibt immer Leute die es übertreiben. Eigentlich sind Subreddits eine  feine Sache, weil sie dem Wahnsinn ein Gehege geben, leider rennen da  viele Leute mit Missionierungsabsichten rum, die nehmen das  pseudo-religiöse Rumgetrolle auf PCMR halt ein wenig zu ernst. Ich mache  selber ab und zu derartige Kommentare hier, aber ich kann mich da  wenigstens noch im Zaum halten. 


Thema ist btw nicht die PCMR  an sich sondern das neue Rating-System, das ist - wenn's denn mal so  läuft wie es soll und die Trolle weg sind - eigentlich supi, da man so  einen Anlaufpunkt hat um zu schauen, wie gut ein Port ist.



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Jemand der z.B. so einen PC besitzt: https://www.caseking.de/8pack-super...-4-6-ghz-extreme-overclocked-pc-sipc-050.html
> könnte jeden Tag hier im Forum andere als "Peasants" (zu deutsch  "Bauern") bezeichnen, weil sie ihm ja quasi unterlegen sind und nicht  auch mit 120fps in 4K zocken.


Geht nicht nur um die Framerate, sondern auch um die Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten auf dem PC. Und um Erleuchtung. 

Wie gesagt, wer die PCMR und das was da so geschrieben wird wirklich ernst nimmt der hat den Schuss eh nicht gehört ...


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Thema ist btw nicht die PCMR  an sich sondern das neue Rating-System, das ist - wenn's denn mal so  läuft wie es soll und die Trolle weg sind - eigentlich supi, da man so  einen Anlaufpunkt hat um zu schauen, wie gut ein Port ist.


Das Bewertungssystem ist aber unübersehbar an die "PCMR" angelehnt, nicht nur was die Buchstaben angeht.
Es gibt im Internet hunderte Seiten, die wirklich gute Reviews zu PC-Spielen schreiben.

Dort wird auch eingegangen auf die typischen PC-Port-"Krankheiten", und die exklusiven Vorteile des PC's wie Mods, umfangreiche Tweaking-Möglichkeiten, und andere Dinge.
Dieses Bewertungssystem ist genauso überflüssig wie die ganze Gruppe selbst, da es wieder nur zur reinen Provokation dient. Es gibt wie erwähnt tausende gute Alternativen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem ist aber unübersehbar an die "PCMR" angelehnt, nicht nur was die Buchstaben angeht.
> Es gibt im Internet hunderte Seiten, die wirklich gute Reviews zu PC-Spielen schreiben.
> 
> Dort wird auch eingegangen auf die typischen PC-Port-"Krankheiten", und die exklusiven Vorteile des PC's wie Mods, umfangreiche Tweaking-Möglichkeiten, und andere Dinge.
> Dieses Bewertungssystem ist genauso überflüssig wie die ganze Gruppe selbst, da es wieder nur zur reinen Provokation dient. Es gibt wie erwähnt tausende gute Alternativen.


Ich hätte gerne ein paar Seiten genannt, rein aus Interesse. Der Einzige, der imo in seinen Reviews ausgiebig auf Dinge wie mögliche Settings eingeht und je nach Anlass ein Extravideo zum katastrophalen Port macht wäre TotalBiscuit. 

Dass die neue Ratingseite natürlich durchsetzt ist mit der PCMR Thematik ist klar, mir ist allerdings keine Seite bekannt, die sich genau dieser Thematik in dieser Fülle widmet, mit derartigem Fokus rein auf die Rohdaten und technischen Aspekte eines Titels.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



> Es gibt im Internet hunderte Seiten, die wirklich gute Reviews zu PC-Spielen schreiben.


Welche hundert Seiten meinst du?


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche hundert Seiten meinst du?


Wer seine bevorzugte immer noch nicht gefunden hat, sucht nicht richtig.
Reviews sind immer subjektiv, aber sehr gut auf die PC-Stärken eingehen tun z.B. die genannte von *Ob4ru|3r*.
Die genauen technischen Details erfährt man sowieso immer nur täglich in den Foren, selbst wenn ein Spiel mit dem PCMR System gut oder schlecht wegkommt, kann sich das mit EINEM Patch wieder alles ändern. Wir leben in einer schnellen Internet-Zeit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wer seine bevorzugte immer noch nicht gefunden hat, sucht nicht richtig.
> Reviews sind immer subjektiv, aber sehr gut auf die PC-Stärken eingehen tun z.B. die genannte von *Ob4ru|3r*.
> Die genauen technischen Details erfährt man sowieso immer nur täglich in den Foren, selbst wenn ein Spiel mit dem PCMR System gut oder schlecht wegkommt, kann sich das mit EINEM Patch wieder alles ändern. Wir leben in einer schnellen Internet-Zeit.



Genau das ist ja der Punkt, da gibt's praktisch keine Anlaufstelle. jetzt gibt es sie.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Bestes Beispiel wäre aktuell Batman Arkham Knight. Das hätte logischerweise die niedrigste Bewertung bekommen.
In den Details steht dann am ersten Test-Tag dass die Umgebungsverdeckung fehlt, Regen-Effekte, Shader usw.

Nun wurde aber inzwischen ein Patch veröffentlicht, der die genannten Dinge eingefügt hat. Nun muss die Wertung geändert werden.
Morgen kommt dann ein Patch der die Performance verbessert, und die Gameworks-Effekte laufen plötzlich auf jeder GPU 30% schneller.
Also wieder ne neue Wertung. Bis das alles aktualisiert ist, hat man die Details schon 100mal im Forum gelesen.
Da braucht man keine provokante und lächerliche PCMR Wertung.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wer seine bevorzugte immer noch nicht gefunden hat, sucht nicht richtig.
> Reviews sind immer subjektiv, aber sehr gut auf die PC-Stärken eingehen tun z.B. die genannte von *Ob4ru|3r*.
> .


Du kennst also doch keine 
 TotalBiscuit ist keine Webseite, sondern ein YTer der First Impression Videos macht.
Also auch keine Reviews.



> Bis das alles aktualisiert ist, hat man die Details schon 100mal im Forum gelesen.


Schon mal daran gedacht das nicht jeder Zeit/Lust hat Stundenlang Foren zu durchsuchen?!


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ja weil die meisten Studios keine fertigen Spiele releasen, siehe oben. Würden die Spiele am ersten Tag perfekt im Laden stehen, oder als Download, gäbe es genug Alternativen.
Am Beispiel von Arkham Knight sieht man, dass es unmöglich ist. Bei The Witcher 3 sind auch in den ersten Tagen ne Menge Patches rausgekommen, die jede Wertung und Details
wieder verändert hätten. Grafik / Gameplay-Anpassungen, Performance usw.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das nicht jeder Zeit/Lust hat Stundenlang Foren zu durchsuchen?!


Und was ändert das an der Tatsache dass die Wertung trotzdem falsch und veraltet ist?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ja weil die meisten Studios keine fertigen Spiele releasen, siehe oben.


Das ist es egal, das Spiel wird in dem Zustand bewertet in dem es rauskommt.
Ansonsten ist es das Problem der Entwickler, wenn sie ihr Spiel nicht hinbekommen und nicht das vom Kunden.



> Und was ändert das an der Tatsache dass die Wertung trotzdem falsch und veraltet ist?


Sie ist nicht falsch, da das Produkt zu dem Zeitpunkt in dem Zustand war.
Dann würde auch so ein Mist nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann würde auch so ein Mist nicht mehr passieren.


Ja in deiner Traumwelt höchstens. Fehlerhafte und unfertige Spiele gibt es seit über 30 Jahren, nie wird es sich ändern.
Warst du damals dabei beim Gothic 3-Debakel? Oder beim GTA 4-Debakel?
Es wird IMMER genug Lemminge geben, die vorbestellen, oder den Publishern das Geld anders in den Rachen werfen (DLC) - das ist nicht aufzuhalten.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juni 2015)

*PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von ...*

Die ursprüngliche Ironie der Mustard Race ist doch schon lange nicht mehr existent. 
Zu viele Idioten nehmen es ernst. Und halten sich wirklich für etwas besseres. Dieses Bewertungssystem ist quasi von Idioten für Idioten. Wer es heute nicht mehr schafft, Spiele nicht vorzubestellen und sich vor dem Kauf Reviews und Berichte anderer Spieler anzusehen, der braucht sowas wohl ja...


----------



## Torianator (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ja in deiner Traumwelt höchstens. Fehlerhafte und unfertige Spiele gibt es seit über 30 Jahren, nie wird es sich ändern.
> Warst du damals dabei beim Gothic 3-Debakel? Oder beim GTA 4-Debakel?
> Es wird IMMER genug Lemminge geben, die vorbestellen, oder den Publishern das Geld anders in den Rachen werfen (DLC) - das ist nicht aufzuhalten.



Oooow ja.
Welche Typen sich auch diese DLCs überlegt haben.. und diese Gestalten, die sich Origin, Uplay und co. ausgedacht haben, damit man schon heute sehen kann was man am Produkt von übermorgen verpassen wird, falls man dieses für 40€ nicht vorbestellt _joke_ ich meinte natürlich für 300 tacken, damit das Spiel auch vielleicht wirklich alle Funktionen umfasst inklusive DLCs/Season Pass &co.  diese unfertige Schande voller Bugs das sich Spiel schimpft, das man entweder garnicht oder nur mit eingeschränkten Funktionen genießen *darf* wenn man nicht permanent online ist, ein Wiederspielwert wenn überhaupt sich dann nur dadurch bietet, das man noch 5Milliarden weiterer nutzloser Objekte sammeln könnte, damit man dadurch das man an noch so jeder unbedeutenden Stelle einen halt macht, das Spiel auf stolze 30 Stunden Spielzeit frisiert, diese Spielelauncher das jedes Spiel benötigt, und jeder Spielelauncher benötigt natürlich einen eigenen Account, und jeder Account wird natürlich von den Abo,Tweet&Like Faschisten heimgesucht, das man sich ernsthaft fragen muss ob man in baldiger Zukunft ein Spiel gnädigster Weise erst dann starten darf, wenn man sich auf den entsprechenden Seiten anmeldet und +1 klickt.
Diesen Menschen, die sich solche Dinge ausdenken, und deren Mitläufern..ich würde allen ganz gerne mal gehörig meine Meinung sagen, aber man hat mir eingebläut, _Gewalt ist keine Lösung_ 

ps. Day-Zero-DLCs


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

The Witcher 3 hat eine G für Glorious-Einstufung, das System taugt.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 hat eine G für Glorious-Einstufung, das System taugt.


Dafür brauche ich kein "G" um das zu wissen.

Das wichtigste was man wissen muss, und was einem jeder gute Test sagt:
- Technisch sehr gut umgesetzte Open World mit vorbildlicher Mehrkern-Optimierung (endlich) und guter Grafik
- Läuft selbst auf betagten 4-Kern-CPU's ab 2,8 GHz sehr gut (siehe Punkt 1)
- Gameplay mit einigen Macken (Ausweichsystem, manchmal verzögerte Tasteneingabe), aber dafür immer nachvollziehbar umgesetzt
- Von den Quests her eines der besten Rollenspiele bis dato, mit einer wunderbaren Welt
- Spielzeit über 100 Stunden und mehr, wenn man alles sehen will (Umfang 1A TOP)
- zukünftige DLC's sind alle kostenlos

Dass bei einem PC-Spiel die Framerate je nach System nach oben offen ist, und die Auflösung ebenso, ist völlig normal.
So ein 30fps-Lock wie bei Batman ist die absolute (negative) Ausnahme, und nicht normal.

Für all das braucht man kein Rating, diese Infos bekommt man überall im Netz, und wenn man zu faul ist zum Suchen sollte man sowieso eher das Hobby wechseln.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Für all das braucht man kein Rating, diese Infos bekommt man überall im Netz, und wenn man zu faul ist zum Suchen sollte man sowieso eher das Hobby wechseln.


Wenn man sich auf die Suche begibt, ist so ein Rating, wo man all diese Informationen versammelt findet, doch genau das richtige.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn man sich auf die Suche begibt, ist so ein Rating, wo man all diese Informationen versammelt findet, doch genau das richtige.


Aber ich brauche kein Rating welches andere Systeme beleidigt und lächerlich macht, nur weil andere Leute keine 1000€ oder mehr für einen PC ausgeben wollen. 
Siehe mein Beispiel oben mit dem 8-Pack-PC. Der schafft The Witcher 3 in 4K mit 60fps, und würde unsere PCs die wir alle haben auf "Peasant" degradieren.

Wenn man anfängt so zu unterteilen, dann schon richtig bitte. Es gibt eben nicht nur die eine Masterrace, sondern es gibt viele unterschiedliche.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Aber ich brauche kein Rating welches andere Systeme beleidigt und lächerlich macht, nur weil andere Leute keine 1000€ oder mehr für einen PC ausgeben wollen.
> Siehe mein Beispiel oben mit dem 8-Pack-PC. Der schafft The Witcher 3 in 4K mit 60fps, und würde unsere PCs die wir alle haben auf "Peasant" degradieren.
> 
> Wenn man anfängt so zu unterteilen, dann schon richtig bitte. Es gibt eben nicht nur die eine Masterrace, sondern es gibt viele unterschiedliche.



Kanns sein dass du das Rating völlig missverstanden hast? Es bewertet, wie gut ein Spiel an die Plattform PC angepasst ist, also Konfigurierbarkeit von Grafik+Steuerung, Ressourcenhunger, Bugs...


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kanns sein dass du das Rating völlig missverstanden hast? Es bewertet, wie gut ein Spiel an die Plattform PC angepasst ist, also Konfigurierbarkeit von Grafik+Steuerung, Ressourcenhunger, Bugs...


Ich glaube eher DU verstehst nicht warum es dieses Rating überhaupt gibt. Dient nur dazu, bei einer schlechten Anpassung ein "P" für "Peasantry" zu geben, was in der "Masterrace"-Sprache die Beleidigung für einen Konsolen-Zocker ist. Wenn ich dich "Bauer" nennen würde, findest du das ok? Es dient wieder nur dafür, Spieler auf anderen System zu beleidigen und runterzumachen. Es ist ein Rating von Idioten für Idioten, wie ryzen1 schon oben schrieb. In der Realität schreit jeder "NO RACISM!" und will neutral und vorbildlich sein, aber beim Zocken macht man andere User eines anderen Systems runter oder wie?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Meine Fresse, du/ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein.

Worum es geht ist: 





> *die technische Qualität und die rohen Fakten, wie Hardwarevoraussetzungen, bekannte Spielfehler, Frameratelimitierungen, Grafikoptionen, Anzahl und Art der DLCs oder aber Eingabemöglichkeiten*


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, du/ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein.


Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht. Siehe die vorherigen Beiträge - das Youtube-Video kommt von einem bekannten Mann in den USA, der hunderttausend Abonnenten hat.
Auch die User selbst sagen, dass die Grenze schon lange überschritten ist, was auch stimmt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich habe PCMR bis jetzt nur als ironische und durchaus humorvoll verwendete Sache gesehen.... 
Hab mich zwar nie selbst dazu hinreißen lassen da "mitzumachen" aber ich finde man sollte nicht alles zu ernst nehmen (gerade manche Jüngere tun das aber anscheinend gerade auf Seiten der "PCMR")

Ich finde die Ratings übrigens super


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher DU verstehst nicht warum es dieses Rating überhaupt gibt. Dient nur dazu, bei einer schlechten Anpassung ein "P" für "Peasantry" zu geben, was in der "Masterrace"-Sprache die Beleidigung für einen Konsolen-Zocker ist. Wenn ich dich "Bauer" nennen würde, findest du das ok? Es dient wieder nur dafür, Spieler auf anderen System zu beleidigen und runterzumachen. Es ist ein Rating von Idioten für Idioten, wie ryzen1 schon oben schrieb. In der Realität schreit jeder "NO RACISM!" und will neutral und vorbildlich sein, aber beim Zocken macht man andere User eines anderen Systems runter oder wie?



Ohje .... mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden? Oder gehst du zum Lachen echt in den Keller? Das mit der Peasantry ist halt der Treppenwitz welcher dem ganzen PCMR-Komplex Leben einhaucht, ein großer Teil davon ist Selbstironie die auf dem Eliten-Bewusstsein von PC'lern rumreitet, dass man dabei wie das letzte Arschl*ch wirkt ist mir klar, das war ja mal der Grundgedanke als der Begriff von Yahtzee eingeführt wurde, eigentlich sollte der Begriff das "Wir sind besser"-Empfinden von PC'lern auf's Korn nehmen. Das Internet hat aber seine eigenen Regeln, und die verarschten Elitisten haben den Begriff begeistert aufgenommen und einen religiösen Kult rund um Lord Gaben herum errichtet, wer das noch ernst nimmt ist selber schuld ...  Dort unten die anspruchlosen Konsoleros, hier oben die Glorious Master Race, natürlich ist das völlig übertrieben formuliert, das ist ja der Witz. Ersetze die Witzbegriffe halt gedanklich mit Schlecht/Gut ...

Im Internet bitte alles nicht so wortwörtlich und/oder butthurt nehmen, "intern" schreibe ich mit Leuten die ich kenne am laufenden Band nur Flames, Dank Memes oder Shitpostbegriffe, die Chan-Postkultur alleine, wo so ziemliches jedes Nomen das Suffix -"f*g" angehangen bekommt ... als wenn da irgendwas ernst gemeint ist. Klar, Spinner die das tatsächlich so meinen hat man immer dazwischen, das ist aber bei weitem nicht die Mehrheit. Vielleicht bin ich durch über 2 Jahrezehnte Internetdasein inzwischen zu sehr abgehärtet, aber stupide Begriffe oder ins Makabre übersteigerter Humor stören mich nicht die Bohne. Würdest du mich persönlich kennen würdest du wissen, dass ich - im klassischen Sinne - eine der liberalsten Personen überhaupt bin und so ziemlich gegen jede Art von -ismus bin, im Netz bin ich trotzdem am Shitposten wie ein junger Gott, so what?! Anstoss wird immer genommen, nicht gegeben, wenn wer den Witz hinter der PCMR nicht rafft (Google hilft) dann kann ich da doch nix für.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich habe dir persönlich überhaupt nichts vorgeworfen, eben weil ich dich nicht kenne.
Aber die gesamte PCMR hat Ausmaße angenommen, wo man von Selbstironie, Sarkasmus oder "Spaß" längst nicht mehr sprechen kann.
Keine Ahnung ob du dir auf Youtube viele Videos ansiehst. Ich mache das nämlich, und es vergeht kein einziger Tag wo Konsolen-Spieler nicht beleidigt werden.
Eigentlich gibt es sogar kaum EIN Video (!!) wo Konsolenspieler nicht von irgendeinem PCMR-Hansel beleidigt werden.

Deswegen hat Blunty ja auch seine Video-Antwort auf die Masterrace gegeben - das ist ein Mann in den 30er bzw. 40er Jahren - der hat mit Fanboy-Kriegen und
Kindergarten-Wars ÜBERHAUPT nichts mehr am Hut. Aber sogar der alte Mann hat gemerkt, wie wirklich unter JEDEM Video diese lächerliche Diskussion PC vs Konsole 
gestartet wird, und dann wieder beleidigt und runtergemacht wird. Der Typ hat 220.000 Abonnenten. Bei seinen eigenen Videos braucht er nur mal kurz zu irgendeiner
Stelle klicken, und hat sofort wieder "PCMR ftw!" oder "Fuc* Consoles" vorm Gesicht. Die Aussage "im Internet nicht alles so ernst nehmen" ist bei so einer Flut total
deplatziert. Wenn ich in einem seriösen Forum jemanden als Untermenschen oder Bauern bezeichne, werde ich verwarnt oder gesperrt. Umgangston und Manieren
gehören im Internet genauso dazu wie im echten Leben, auch wenn man sich schön komfortabel und "sicher" hinter seinem Pseudonym verstecken kann.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Dass es Deppen gibt, die das zu weit und vor allem ausserhalb der Subreddits tragen habe ich ja nie bestritten.


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich finde die PCMR-Anspielungen etwas albern und irgendwie nehmen sie dem ganzen auch teilweise die Seriosität. Heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem ein gutes Nachschlagewerk werden kann. Fraglich bleibt, wie schnell neue Spiele bewertet und wie gut spätere Patches mit einbezogen werden.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Also prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen so ein Rating, aber erstens müssen es diese Ratingbezeichnungen sein ?
Warum nicht einfach mangelhaft bis sehr gut ?
Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man dieses Rating machen soll, wenn es doch zahlreiche andere Seiten gibt, die schon viel bekannter sind, genug über die Qualität der PC Version sagen.
PCGh,Gamestar,Metacritic,Steam,Eurogamer usw - es gibt auch genug bekannte YTer,die das erwähnen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Also prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen so ein Rating, aber erstens müssen es diese Ratingbezeichnungen sein ?
> Warum nicht einfach mangelhaft bis sehr gut ?


Weil die Amis sonst in ABCDF werten, daran ist dieses System angelehnt.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil die Amis sonst in ABCDF werten, daran ist dieses System angelehnt.



Und warum nicht dann einfach A bis F - keine Ahnung A für Amazing Port und F für Failure ?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Und warum nicht dann einfach A bis F - keine Ahnung A für Amazing Port und F für Failure ?


Weil das nicht zu PCMR passen würde.


----------



## Placebo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil das nicht zu PCMR passen würde.


Das war doch genau der Kritikpunkt von Kinguin


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich finds super, weil:

- Das Ratingsystem soll sich rein auf technische Aspekte und Lauffähigkeit bzw. Ports konzentrieren und auf einem Blick präsentieren. Das gabs so noch nicht, bisher waren diese Aspekte immer Teil eines normalen Tests und man musste sich das immer aus dem Test heraussuchen, selbst auf Webseiten wie PCGH kann man die Infos nicht auf einen Blick erfassen - aber genau das will die breite Masse an Usern! Ist einfacher und komfortabler, weils zentral gesammelt wird und man muss nicht erst auf YT und Co. suchen.

- Provokation ist immer ein sehr wirkungsvolles Mittel. Sowas macht viel mehr her als langweiliges und trockenes Rating. Ich finds auch super, wie die Initialen an gängige PCMR Schlagworte angepasst sind, hat mich zum Schmunzeln gebracht.

- Das PCMR Subreddit ist nicht umsonst so populär, es geht halt einen anderen Weg als "politisch korrekte" Webseiten, weils provokant ist - und es funktioniert blendend wie man sieht. Da passt so ein Rating ideal rein und ich werde definitiv immer reinschauen bevor ich mir einen Port hole.

May your experience not be cinematic


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Placebo schrieb:


> Das war doch genau der Kritikpunkt von Kinguin



Ja genau.
Also die Idee an sich ist ja nicht verkehrtdann muss man aber auch nicht zu Ratings mit Bezeichungen wie "Peasant" greifen.
Auch wenn jetzt einige behaupten,es ist nicht die Intention dahinter andere zu beleidigen ,so ist es aber eben eine Beleidigung. 
Und sowas muss eigentlich nicht sein,aber gut ist.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Nur wen beleidigt es direkt?


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Leute, die insgeheim wissen dass sie Schrott daheim stehen haben, aber es sich nicht eingestehen wollen und daher mit allen Mitteln versuchen es zu rechtfertigen. Daher brennt denen auch sofort der Poppes, wenn sie auch nur ein Wort von PCMR oder Konsole vs PC mitbekommen. Ist eben doch was Wahres dran.

Jeder dem es WIRKLICH egal ist, weiß nichtmal wofür Peasant steht, bzw dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Die spielen einfach und machen sich kein Kopf über sowas.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich auch überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen über jene Peasants abzulästern, die habens echt verdient. Das sind diejenigen die daher kommen und dir versuchen zu erzählen dass 30 FPS besser sind als 60 oder sonstigen Stuß daherlabern. Jedesmal wenn ich lachen will, such ich Zitate von denen auf PCMR.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ah ja und ich habe Konsole und PC daheim. Weil ich in erster Linie Gamer bin und mich halt auch für Hardware interessiere.

Und gerade aus der Sicht das i h mich für Hardware interessiere, ist es immer faszinierend was sie aus so einer "kleinen" Konsole herausholen.

Aber ich vergaß, dass es ja nur eine Religion hier gibt


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Und warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Dann bist du ja kein Peasant, du kannst differenzieren.

Für einen Peasant exisitiert nur die Konsole, er ist immun gegenüber jeglichem Argument weil er sich schon mental festgelegt hat, er hat grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von Hardware und hasst PC's. Leute auf die das nicht zutrifft, sind auch keine Peasants.

Edit: http://i.imgur.com/7ieVhVr.png

Sowas halt. Namen sind natürlich geändert.


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

@ McRoll

Für viele hier im Forum ist dein PC aus deiner Signatur auch nur eine "Peasant-Version" und absoluter "Schrott", weil er ca. doppelt bis dreimal so langsam ist.
Jemand der einen 6-Kern-Prozessor @ 4,6 GHz, und GTX 980 Ti im SLI hat lacht über dich - soll der nun auf PCMR gehen und Beleidigungen gegen dich raussuchen?
Das würde dir sicher gefallen, und du hättest es "verdient", wie du selber schreibst, weil du eben keine 3000€ und mehr für deinen PC ausgegeben hast.
Deine wirren Theorien kann man nicht nur auf die achso schwachen Konsolen anwenden, sondern auch auch auf den PC.
Das kann man bei all der Kleingeistigkeit schonmal vergessen..


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Und warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Dann bist du ja kein Peasant, du kannst differenzieren.
> 
> Für einen Peasant exisitiert nur die Konsole, er ist immun gegenüber jeglichem Argument weil er sich schon mental festgelegt hat, er hat grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von Hardware und hasst PC's. Leute auf die das nicht zutrifft, sind auch keine Peasants.


Hmm bei so machen PCMR hier im Forum trifft das alles auch zu. 

Keine Ahnung von Hardware, da nur der eine CPU Hersteller existiert oder der eine GPU Hersteller. 
Etc...


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Wie gut dass ich Reddit grundsätzlich ignoriere. Unübersichtlicher Schei**...


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> @ McRoll
> 
> Für viele hier im Forum ist dein PC aus deiner Signatur auch nur eine "Peasant-Version" und absoluter "Schrott", weil er ca. doppelt bis dreimal so langsam ist.
> Jemand der einen 6-Kern-Prozessor @ 4,6 GHz, und GTX 980 Ti im SLI hat lacht über dich - soll der nun auf PCMR gehen und Beleidigungen gegen dich raussuchen?
> ...



Weißt du eigentlich was für einen Bullshit du hier verzapfst? 

Nur für dich, ein Auszug der Grundsätze, die dick und fett rechts auf der Homepage stehen :



_Everybody is welcome here, even those that have yet to ascend.
_ 
_This is not a satirical or circlejerk subreddit. Nor did it start as one. This is a normal subreddit with tongue-in-cheek and satirical humor elements._ 
_Owning a console does not necessarily make you a peasant._ 
_You don't necessarily need a PC to be a member of the PCMR. You just  have to recognize that PC is objectively superior to consoles in every  way as explained here. It's not about the hardware in your rig, but the software in your heart!_ 

Bevor du wieder das Loch aufmachst und irgendwas von Kleingeistigkeit daherlallst, empfehl ich erstmal ein Besuch beim örtlichen Proktologen, der kann dir sicher helfen den Stock aus dem Arsch zu entfernen.

Sorry, aber irgendwann ists echt genug. Dass du satireresistent bist ist mir klar, aber direkt mit  persönlichen Anfeindungen anzukommen, dass muss ich mir nicht geben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Hmm ich warte dann noch auf AMR und GMR
Edit ah ja IMR habe ich vergessen.

PCMR ist nichts als Fanboy Gehabe.


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Jemand der so einen Bullshit hier verzapft:


McRoll schrieb:


> Leute, die insgeheim wissen dass sie Schrott  daheim stehen haben, aber es sich nicht eingestehen wollen und daher mit  allen Mitteln versuchen es zu rechtfertigen.
> Aus diesem Grund hab ich auch überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen über  jene Peasants abzulästern, die habens echt verdient.


den kann man sowieso nicht mehr ernstnehmen. Wie gesagt, deine eigene Hardware ist für viele Enthusiasten nur "Schrott" - willst du dir das auch einfach icht eingestehen? 
Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen wäre es vollkommen ok, wenn hier User über dich ablästern, du hast es ja verdient. Warum hast du kein 980 Ti SLI für 4K @ 60fps?
DAS wäre dann die echte Masterrace. Mit Worten wie "Schrott" oder "veraltet" sollte man halt aufpassen, vor allem wenn man selbst für heutige Verhältnisse "veraltete" Hardware im Rechner hat.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

@ turbosnake

Direkt vielleicht nicht unbedingt,aber es ist ziemlich klar wer gemeint ist - immerhin wird der Begriff eben benutzt um über die Konsolen bzw User abzuhaten,und ich finde das halt nicht mehr amüsant,Humor hat seine Grenzen eben auch.
Ich meine provozieren gehört im Leben dazu,aber einfach nur Leute als Bauern/Peasant bezeichnen,weil sie ein anderes Gerät nutzen?
Ist eine ziemlich billige Form der Provokation,erinnert mich bisschen an die heutigen Kids ,die mit Beleidigungen/Sprüchen wie "Ey Du opfer alta,du siehst aus wie mein Schamhaar" oder Ey ich bange deine Mudda du Huensohn" um sich schmeissen,auch provozieren, aber im Endeffekt nur sinnlos beleidigen.
Finde sowas hat man als Pcler nicht bzw generell nicht nötig.



McRoll schrieb:


> Und warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Dann bist du ja kein Peasant, du kannst differenzieren.
> Für einen Peasant exisitiert nur die Konsole, er ist immun gegenüber jeglichem Argument weil er sich schon mental festgelegt hat, er hat grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von Hardware und hasst PC's. Leute auf die das nicht zutrifft, sind auch keine Peasants.
> Edit: http://i.imgur.com/7ieVhVr.png
> Sowas halt. Namen sind natürlich geändert.



Du machst dich also über Fanboys lustig,die ihre Meinung als die einzig Richtige darstellen und alles andere nicht akzeptieren  ? 
Die kann ich nämlich auch nicht ausstehen,das Ding ist woher dann der Hass nur gegen Konsolenfanboys?
Wieso pickst du dir dumme Konsolenkommentare raus,aber der Pcler wird übergegangen?
Es gibt auf jeder Seite Idioten....


----------



## JimSim3 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> @ McRoll
> 
> Für viele hier im Forum ist dein PC aus deiner Signatur auch nur eine "Peasant-Version" und absoluter "Schrott", weil er ca. doppelt bis dreimal so langsam ist.
> Jemand der einen 6-Kern-Prozessor @ 4,6 GHz, und GTX 980 Ti im SLI hat lacht über dich - soll der nun auf PCMR gehen und Beleidigungen gegen dich raussuchen?
> ...



Also ich kann ja selbst nicht wirklich viel mit dem PCMR gedöns anfangen... 
Aber es gibt halt zwei Gruppen wenn es um PCMR geht. Die eine, auf die du zurecht einhackst und die andere, die den Begriff PCMR genauso ironisch auffasst, wie er zu Beginn genutzt wurde. Hier beide Gruppen über einen Kamm zu schären ist nicht fair.

Die erste Gruppe geilt sich an ihrem 10.000€ PC auf. Hat den aber irgendwo als Fertigrechner gekauft und kann ebenfalls nur den Regler auf Ultra stellen. Läuft es dann nicht, ist der Entwickler schuld.
Für die zweite Gruppe ist die erste Gruppe genauso Peasent wie der Konsolen-Spieler, der seine Konsole in den Himmel lobt und alles andere verdammt.

Für die zweite Gruppe geht es eigentlich darum die positiven Eigenschaften des PCs zu feiern, also der starken Individualisierbarkeit und den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die ein PC hat und auch PC Spiele liefern sollten.
Genau daraus entstand der Subreddit und auch die Rating-Webseite. Ein Konsolen-Port, der keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auf dem PC bietet, festgezurrte FPS hat und nen 10.000€ Rechner benötigt um das gleiche Bild auf dem PC wie auf der Konsole abzuliefern ist halt für "Peasants".

Ja, der Humor, den die zweite Gruppe hat, ist manchmal fragwürdig. Aber der hat sich halt als Persiflage der ersten Gruppe entwickelt bzw. all derer die diesen Grabenkampf führen.

Kleingeistig ist es eher alle über einen Kamm zu schären...

Das Ziel des Subreddits und der Webseite ist es nicht sich über alle Konsolen-Besitzer lustig zu machen, sondern den PC zu würdigen und sich über all die lustig zu machen die meinen "ES GIBT NUR XXX".


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Jemand der so einen Bullshit hier verzapft:
> 
> den kann man sowieso nicht mehr ernstnehmen. Wie gesagt, deine eigene Hardware ist für viele Enthusiasten nur "Schrott" - willst du dir das auch einfach icht eingestehen?
> Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen wäre es vollkommen ok, wenn hier User über dich ablästern, du hast es ja verdient. Warum hast du kein 980 Ti SLI für 4K @ 60fps?
> DAS wäre dann die echte Masterrace. Mit Worten wie "Schrott" oder "veraltet" sollte man halt aufpassen, vor allem wenn man selbst für heutige Verhältnisse "veraltete" Hardware im Rechner hat.



Ich weiß nicht warum ich überhaupt noch darauf antworte, aber:

Bei all deinem Gebabbel hast du vergessen zu erwähnen dass sich hier im Forum kein Mensch jemals über einen anderen Rechner lustiggemacht hat. Wenn überhaupt, kommen wohlwollende Aufrüsttipps. In all den Jahren in denen ich hier mitlese hab ich nicht einen solchen Beitrag gelesen. Weder hier, noch auf der PCMR. Wenn man ein Netzteil o.ä. als Chinaböller bezeichnet, dann immer gleichzeitig mit einer Empfehlung für etwas Besseres, bzw Beratung!

Als PC'ler ist man eben frei und kann sich nach seinem Gusto und Geldbeutel Hardware zusammenstecken. Man hat immer Alternativen, sowohl bei Hard - als auch Software. Bei der Konsole bekommst du ein abgeschlossenes System und bist dem Willen des Herstellers ausgeliefert, was Dienste und Produktpflege betrifft - ergo Schrott.

Du kritisierst PCMR aber du machst genau das wofür die angeblich stehen soll: Du hast keine Ahnung und provozierst hier herum. Wie ein richtiger Peasant.

Edit: _Du machst dich also über Fanboys lustig,die ihre Meinung als die einzig  Richtige darstellen und alles andere nicht akzeptieren  ? 
Die kann ich nämlich auch nicht ausstehen,das Ding ist woher dann der Hass nur gegen Konsolenfanboys?
Wieso pickst du dir dumme Konsolenkommentare raus,aber der Pcler wird übergegangen?
Es gibt auf jeder Seite Idioten...._

Genau, die gibts auf beiden Seiten, mir ist aber keine Seite bekannt, die das so schön auflistet wie PCMR. Wenn du eine kennst, link sie mir - über jemand der sich auf seinen 10K Alienware eine keult kann ich auch nur lachen.


----------



## JimSim3 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Konsole bekommst du ein abgeschlossenes System und bist dem Willen des Herstellers ausgeliefert, was Dienste und Produktpflege betrifft - ergo Schrott.
> ...



Eine Konsole ist selbstverständlich nicht Schrott. Solche Aussagen nutzen niemanden was. Die Konsolen sind lediglich schlechter als ein PC.
Wasser predigen, aber Wein saufen... Wenn du hier die "ES GIBT NUR DEN PC" Keule rausholst, bist du genauso Peasant. 

(Außer es ist ironisch gemeint, das konnte ich aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen...)


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich kritisiere Leute wie dich, die andere Menschen beleidigen, nur weil sie einen anderen Geschmack haben.
Du bezeichnest Konsolen generell als "Schrott", weil deine Präferenzen beim PC liegen. 

Du findest es ok, wenn man andere beleidigt und über sie "ablästert", nur weil es _*deiner Meinung nach*_ Schrott ist.
Nun gibt es aber auch genug Leute, die deinen PC für Schrott und veraltet halten, aber sind sie so reif und beleidigen eben nicht, sondern geben dir Tipps.
Du misst mit zweierlei Maß, und merkst es selbst nicht, was schon traurig genug ist.

Der PC ist für mich mit Abstand die beste Spieleplattform, und mein bevorzugtes System. Ich habe meinen PC selbst zusammengebaut und übertaktet, weil es mir Spaß macht.
Aber nie im Leben würde mir einfallen, Konsolen als "Schrott" zu bezeichnen, nur weil jemand anders sich nicht mit Hardware, Aufrüsten oder PC's generell beschäftigen will.
Geschlossene Systeme haben nicht nur Nachteile, sondern auch einige Vorteile - das sieht man aktuell beim Beispiel "Batman Arkham Knight" sehr deutlich.
Ich persönlich würde den PC auch immer vorziehen, und es ist gut wenn es ein Bewertungssystem gibt welches die Vorteile heraushebt.
Aber das kann auch ohne Provokation und ohne Beleidigung passieren.


----------



## Lg3 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Leute, die insgeheim wissen dass sie Schrott daheim stehen haben, aber es sich nicht eingestehen wollen und daher mit allen Mitteln versuchen es zu rechtfertigen. .



Ich glaube das trifft doch eher auf die meisten PCMR Leute zu.. Ich war mein ganzes Leben PC gamer und wurde am ende immer unzufriedener. Schlechte ports,  nervige abstürze, und GTA 5 erschien auf Konsole und war damals noch nicht mal für PC angekündigt! 

Damals war ich auch immer auf den PCMR seiten und habe immer damit geprahlt wie gut ein PC doch ist und wie schlecht Konsolen sind, aber eigentlich war ich einfach nur unzufrieden mit meinem PC und vielleicht sogar ein bisschen neidisch auf die Konsolenspieler. Kann mir gut vorstellen das es bei vielen PCMR typen genau so ist. ( Kann natürlich nur aus eigener erfahrung und für mich selbst sprechen )

Jetzt habe ich endlich eine Konsole und ein sorgenfreies Leben


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich meine provozieren gehört im Leben dazu,aber einfach nur Leute als Bauern/Peasant bezeichnen,weil sie ein anderes Gerät nutzen?


Wo wird das gemacht?
Laut reddit Übersicht, ist eben genau das nicht der Fall und auch die Wertung beleidigt keinen.



Lg3 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich endlich eine Konsole und ein sorgenfreies Leben


Klar, wenn man von dem ganzen Mist, wie Vorbesteller DLC, Plattform exklusiven DLC, zeitweise Plattform exklusiven Spielen/DLC oder den Gebühren fürs Online zocken absieht, ist alles super.
Dazu kommen die hohen Spielepreise, die nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Sonst wären die Spiele nicht im Ausland so viel günstiger und würden ihren Preis halten,  aber die brechen ein.  Sofern man kein überhypten Titel wie TLoU vor sich hat.
(Alles vorige gilt so nicht für die Wii U, sondern nur für PS4/ONE)


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das trifft doch eher auf die meisten PCMR Leute zu..


Diese Aussage halt ich aber für sehr gewagt
Die Entwicklung mag in deinem Fall den umgekehrten Weg genommen haben, aber ich glaube dass eher mehr Leute zum PC wandern als umgekehrt. Ohne verlässliche Statistiken braucht man darüber aber nicht diskutieren. Ich weiß nur dass bei Steam eine ungeheuere Menge an Spielern registriert ist.



> Wenn du hier die "ES GIBT NUR DEN PC" Keule rausholst, bist du genauso Peasant.


Wo soll ich das gesagt haben? Ich differenziere, ich vergleiche das was die Konsole bietet mit dem was ein PC bietet über einen Zeitraum und zu etwa den gleichen Kosten, einschließlich Internet, Spielekosten und sonstigen Diensten und allem Drumherum und da zieht die Konsole nunmal klar den Kürzeren, also ist sie für mich Schrott.

Ein Peasant vergleicht nicht, er hat eine festgefahrene Meinung und weicht von dieser nicht ab, egal wie unrecht er hat.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Genau, die gibts auf beiden Seiten, mir ist aber keine Seite bekannt, die das so schön auflistet wie PCMR. Wenn du eine kennst, link sie mir - über jemand der sich auf seinen 10K Alienware eine keult kann ich auch nur lachen.



Also Humor ist bekanntlich verschieden,aber darüber könnte ich nicht lachen und nein,ich muss dich enttäuschen - ich treibe mich auf solchen Seiten nicht rum.
Das Ding ist,ich meinte eigentlich mit Idioten Leute ,die ständig penetrant auftreten/beleidigen - man schaue sich mal die YT Kommentare allein an,da freut sich jemand auf ein Spiel und erwähnt,dass er sie auf der PS4 spielen will,und was kommt? " JUST DIE DIRTY PEASANT" oder "I WISH YOU CANCER PEASANT"  - wie gesagt irgendwo geht man hier mittlerweile zu weit,oder findest du das nicht? (ja natürlich ist das nicht die Regel)
Nur pickt man trotzdem weiterhin Zitate von unwissenden Konsolenspielern raus und schiebt teilweise Hass gegen diese, aber warum?
Kann man diese Konsolen Fanboys nicht ignorieren sowie man anscheinend die Trottel in den eigenen Reihen ignorieren kann?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo wird das gemacht?



Im Internet.


----------



## Placebo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Wo soll ich das gesagt haben? Ich differenziere, ich vergleiche das was die Konsole bietet mit dem was ein PC bietet über einen Zeitraum und zu etwa den gleichen Kosten, einschließlich Internet, Spielekosten und sonstigen Diensten und allem Drumherum und da zieht die Konsole nunmal klar den Kürzeren, also ist sie für mich Schrott.


Ich mach das nicht. Ich Spiele das, was ich will und kaufe die Hardware entsprechend ein. Wenn jemand jetzt lieber The Last of Us, Destiny und Bloodborne statt Total War spielt, soll er sich doch eine Konsole kaufen. Wo ist dein Problem? Spielspaß > Hardware.

Der PCMR-Witz ist so ausgelutscht, wie Hugh Hefners bestes Stück.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Also am Stück vom Hugh lutscht bestimmt keine mehr rum. [emoji12]


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Ding ist,ich meinte eigentlich mit Idioten Leute ,die ständig penetrant auftreten/beleidigen - man schaue sich mal die YT Kommentare allein an,da freut sich jemand auf ein Spiel und erwähnt,dass er sie auf der PS4 spielen will,und was kommt? " JUST DIE DIRTY PEASANT" oder "I WISH YOU CANCER PEASANT"  - wie gesagt irgendwo geht man hier mittlerweile zu weit,oder findest du das nicht? (ja natürlich ist das nicht die Regel)



Diese Leute sind auf der PCMR höchst unerwünscht. Das sind Idioten die einfach auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Der Fehler ist, sie einfach zur PCMR zu zählen, das sind sie aber nicht. Daher gehe ich auf solche Leute auch nicht ein.



> Ich mach das nicht. Ich Spiele das, was ich will und kaufe die Hardware  entsprechend ein. Wenn jemand jetzt lieber The Last of Us, Destiny und  Bloodborne statt Total War spielt, soll er sich doch eine Konsole  kaufen. Wo ist dein Problem?



Mein Problem sind Leute wie Razor, die brauchen nur einen Beitrag zu sehen in dem irgendwo PCMR vorkommt und schon kommen die mit Schaum vorm Mund angerannt und schreien Sekte, obwohl noch gar nichts passiert ist. Ich weiß auch nicht wo sein Problem mit "Peasant" ist, ein nicht bierernster Mensch erkennt worums geht und lacht mit, selbst auf PCMR gibts genug Leute die selber Konsole spielen und die nehmen sich selbst auf die Schippe. 

Jeder der sich davon angegriffen fühlt kann ja für sich sebst sprechen, keine Ahnung wieso er hier den White Knight raushängen lässt, das scheint ihn tief zu verletzen.


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind Leute wie Razor, die brauchen nur einen Beitrag zu sehen in dem irgendwo PCMR vorkommt und schon kommen die mit Schaum vorm Mund angerannt und schreien Sekte


Was für ein Blödsinn schon wieder 

Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch der hier mitliest, hat sofort gemerkt dass du mit deiner ewigen PC-Propaganda (die es auch schon in zig anderen Threads gab) einfach nur versuchst, andere Leute mit anderem Geschmack persönlich zu beleidigen, und deren Systeme schlechtzureden. Und eben genau DAS ist die allertypischste Vorgehensweise eines selbsternannten PCMR-Mitglieds, wie man sie jeden Tag zu tausenden Beispielen auf YT findet. Mit der PCMR generell hab ich nicht das geringste Problem, aber mit den penetranten Leuten, die ANDEREN Leuten ihren Geschmack einreden wollen, und dabei auch noch beleidigend werden. Arbeite mal an deiner beschränkten Sichtweise, und deiner Wortwahl, dann kommst du hier auch nicht rüber wie ein Zeuge Jehovas, der täglich an fremden Türen klingelt, und mit seiner Missionarsarbeit beginnt.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Diese Leute sind auf der PCMR höchst unerwünscht. Das sind Idioten die einfach auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Der Fehler ist, sie einfach zur PCMR zu zählen, das sind sie aber nicht. Daher gehe ich auf solche Leute auch nicht ein.



Wieso gehst du auf solche Fanboys nicht ein bzw ignorierst sie ,aber wenn es dann um die toxischen Konsolenspieler geht lachst du bzw regst dich auf 

Sowie es eben dort Idioten gibt,die man nicht mitzählen sollte,gibt es eben auch bei den Konsolenspielern Idioten,die man nicht mitzählen sollte und auf die man nicht einzugehen braucht.
Trotzdem greift man ja zu Begriffen wie Console Peasants,die ziemlich verallgemeinernd rüberkommen. (ist nun mal wirklich so)
Und du findest diese Memes/Zitate halt amüsant ,warum kannst du aber diese Spieler grundsätzlich nicht ignorieren?
Als ich das letzte mal btw Mustard Race gesagt habe,wurde ich direkt angegiftet,dabei meinte ich eben nur die von mir beschriebenen Leute...


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du auf solche Fanboys nicht ein bzw ignorierst sie ,aber wenn es dann um die toxischen Konsolenspieler geht lachst du bzw regst dich auf
> 
> Sowie es eben dort Idioten gibt,die man nicht mitzählen sollte,gibt es eben auch bei den Konsolenspielern Idioten,die man nicht mitzählen sollte und auf die man nicht einzugehen braucht.
> Trotzdem greift man ja zu Begriffen wie Console Peasants,die ziemlich verallgemeinernd rüberkommen. (ist nun mal wirklich so)
> ...



Naja, aber wie willst du sonst überhaupt darüber reden? PCMR ist halt extrem polarisierend. Ich weiß gar nicht ob man das komplett neutral diskutieren kann. Ein bisschen Augenzwinkern und Provokation kann ja ruhig dabei sein, nur persönlich werden brauchts nicht.

 Ich mein, man kann jetzt zu jedem Kommentar eine lange Klausel hinzufügen, welche Leute von den Schilderungen ausgenommen sind, das liest sich dann wie ein Gesetzestext. Die Konsoleros können mich doch ruhig in ihren eigenen Foren verdammen, juckt mich nicht.

Im übrigen kann man bei mir glaub ich schon erkennen dass ich in den ersten Beiträgen versuche neutral zu schreiben. Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread ist schön neutral gehalten. Nur wenn dann jemand eskaliert und toxisch wird, dann eskalier ich halt mit. Ja gut, mein zweiter Beitrag hätte weniger gehässig sein können, geb ich zu. Die Leute reagieren extrem empfindlich darauf wenn Konsole als Schrott betitelt wird.


----------



## Placebo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind Leute wie Razor, die brauchen nur einen Beitrag zu sehen in dem irgendwo PCMR vorkommt und schon kommen die mit Schaum vorm Mund angerannt und schreien Sekte, obwohl noch gar nichts passiert ist. Ich weiß auch nicht wo sein Problem mit "Peasant" ist, ein nicht bierernster Mensch erkennt worums geht und lacht mit, selbst auf PCMR gibts genug Leute die selber Konsole spielen und die nehmen sich selbst auf die Schippe.


Ein Witz ist nur beim ersten Mal witzig. PCMR ist darüber schon längst hinweg - im besten Fall ist er nur unlustig, weil schonmal gehört, im schlimmsten Fall beleidigend. Was soll daran gut sein? Nur weil eine kleine Gruppe im Internet davon nicht genug bekommen kann, heißt das nicht, dass der Rest der Welt nicht schon längst die Augen verdreht.



Amon schrieb:


> Also am Stück vom Hugh lutscht bestimmt keine mehr rum. [emoji12]


Die Alternative wurde wegen zu viel Kopfkino und Angst vor PNs der Moderation vor dem Abschicken entfernt


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Naja, aber wie willst du sonst überhaupt darüber reden? PCMR ist halt extrem polarisierend. Ich weiß gar nicht ob man das komplett neutral diskutieren kann. Ein bisschen Augenzwinkern und Provokation kann ja ruhig dabei sein, nur persönlich werden brauchts nicht.
> Ich mein, man kann jetzt zu jedem Kommentar eine lange Klausel hinzufügen, welche Leute von den Schilderungen ausgenommen sind, das liest sich dann wie ein Gesetzestext. Die Konsoleros können mich doch ruhig in ihren eigenen Foren verdammen, juckt mich nicht.
> Im übrigen kann man bei mir glaub ich schon erkennen dass ich in den ersten Beiträgen versuche neutral zu schreiben. Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread ist schön neutral gehalten. Nur wenn dann jemand eskaliert und toxisch wird, dann eskalier ich halt mit. Ja gut, mein zweiter Beitrag hätte weniger gehässig sein können, geb ich zu.



Ich finde ja provozieren an sich nicht schlimm,es gehört im Leben dazu.
Möchte btw auch betonen,dass ich kein humorloser Mensch bin und auch sehr gerne Sarkasmus benutze,macht das Leben witziger.
Aber  ich kann zb diesen Memes/Bildern nichts abgewinnen - zb vom gebauten PC Männchen mit weißen langen Haaren,der von Mädels umringt ist - ehrlich soll das den PCGamer präsentieren? Und ja ich weiß es soll Überlegenheit darstellen, aber trotzdem absurd.
Oder eben auch der Begriff Masterrace,ich fühle mich nicht überlegen.
Klar hat man vllt ein gewisses Technisches Know How ,aber es gibt überall im Leben Leute ,die in bestimmten Lebensbereichen mehr Ahnung haben als andere - daher kann ich diesem Begriff PCMR nichts abgewinnen.

Ich vermisse hier aber so etwas wie den Begriff "Gamer",denn im Grunde sind wir das alle.
Und für mich stehen PC und Konsole btw nicht in Konkurrenz,anders als zb AMD und Nvidia,aber selbst da kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,wieso einige die jeweils andere Seite runtermachen müssen.Aber was soll man machen,Fanboykriege gibt's eben überall.


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ein Witz ist nur beim ersten Mal witzig. PCMR ist darüber schon längst hinweg - im besten Fall ist er nur unlustig, weil schonmal gehört, im schlimmsten Fall beleidigend. Was soll daran gut sein? Nur weil eine kleine Gruppe im Internet davon nicht genug bekommen kann, heißt das nicht, dass der Rest der Welt nicht schon längst die Augen verdreht.



Wie gesagt, dadurch dass es provokant ist, bleibt es im Gespräch und lenkt die Aufmerksamkeit auf all die Fehler die heutzutage in der Spielentwicklung passieren. Wäre es bierernst, würde es nicht so viele erreichen. Ich geh gern auf die Seite, einfach weils für mich lustig ist und manche Dinge krieg ich überhaupt erst dort mit, von allein würd ich sie gar nicht finden. 

Negativbeispiele wie Batman zeigen dass manche Entwickler die PC'ler als Spieler zweiter Klasse betrachten, und sowas darf nicht sein. Genau für sowas gibts dann die Ratingseite bei PCMR. 

Wer den Humor nicht mag, tja Pech. Man kanns nicht jedem Recht machen. Die Seite hat aber definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Edit: @ Kinguin: Das Männchen soll auch nicht für die Überlegenheit des Spielers als Mensch stehen, sondern für die Überlegenheit des PC - Spiels gegenüber dem Konsolenspiel. Das Männchen mit den langen Haaren ist praktisch der Avatar des PC's und das verdreckte Männchen der Avatar der Konsole. Es geht um das Spiel und die Hardware, nicht um den Mensch als Spieler.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



McRoll schrieb:


> Edit: @ Kinguin: Das Männchen soll auch nicht für die Überlegenheit des Spielers als Mensch stehen, sondern für die Überlegenheit des PC - Spiels gegenüber dem Konsolenspiel. Das Männchen mit den langen Haaren ist praktisch der Avatar des PC's und das verdreckte Männchen der Avatar der Konsole. Es geht um das Spiel und die Hardware, nicht um den Mensch als Spieler.



Ist mir ja bewusst - nur ist das Männchen mit den weißen langen Haaren irgendwie ein unpassender Avatar für den PCGamer.
PCGamer ,genauer gesagt Enthusiasten in diesem Falle, sind eigentlich Bastler/Frickler oder kurz "Nerds" ,ich finde dementsprechend hätte man einen Avatar wählen sollen. 
Aber klar man möchte auch hier wieder provokant sein ,nur macht man sich mit diesem aktuellen Avatar  lächerlich. (Achtung eigene Meinung halt)
Seid wann symbolisieren weiße lange Haare und ein hautenger weißer Latexanzug Überlegenheit? Was haben diese optischen Dinge mit einem Enthusiasten/Nerd zu tun?
Außerdem sehe ich da keine wirkliche Überlegenheit im Gaming ,nur weil man am PC spielt,nur andere Prioritäten.

Sind jetzt etwas vom eigentlichen Themen abgedriftet,ums klarzumachen ich habe nichts gegen so ein Rating bzw gegen eine solche Idee.
Nur die Bezeichnungen und den Humor dahinter nicht.
Es gab zudem auch eine Zeit, da waren für viele Leute die Konsolen die klar bessere Variante und der PC fristet ein Nischendasein , trotzdem ging es früher ohne diesen ganzen Kram.Aber ja richtig man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.
Und du irrst dich,provokant heißt nicht automatisch gleich ,dass man mehr Leute anzieht, je nach Form der Provokation auch nur bestimmte Leute.
Ansonsten bin ich mal raus hier,schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ohlala, mal wieder in den Thread reingeschaut ... wie viele Spaßbremsen es doch hier gibt im Forum. 

Schade, dass euch der Humor der PCMR scheinbar so persönlich trifft, dass ihr seitenlang gegen die pösen PCMR'ler anargumentieren müsst ... Leute, "PCMR" ist - zum wiederholten Male - ein Trollthema, ein ausgelutschter und immer wieder neu aufgespulter Witz. Ich begreife ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ihr euch mit den Leuten der PCMR hier, die das Thema so selbstironisch verstehen wie es mal gedacht war, so am zanken seid. Ich bezweifele, dass einer von uns hier, die euch den Sinn dahinter nahe zu legen, einer von denjenigen ist über die ihr euch so echauffiert, also den Spinnern die das ganze rund um die Konsolenverachtung tatsächlich so ernst meinen wie es klingt.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Alter Falter, razor ist hier ja am missionieren als wollte er seine Heiligkeit GabeN persönlich stolz machen.


----------



## Captn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ist mir ja bewusst - nur ist das Männchen mit den weißen langen Haaren irgendwie ein unpassender Avatar für den PCGamer.
> PCGamer ,genauer gesagt Enthusiasten in diesem Falle, sind eigentlich Bastler/Frickler oder kurz "Nerds" ,ich finde dementsprechend hätte man einen Avatar wählen sollen.
> Aber klar man möchte auch hier wieder provokant sein ,nur macht man sich mit diesem aktuellen Avatar  lächerlich. (Achtung eigene Meinung halt)
> Seid wann symbolisieren weiße lange Haare und ein hautenger weißer Latexanzug Überlegenheit? Was haben diese optischen Dinge mit einem Enthusiasten/Nerd zu tun?
> ...


Das mit dem etwas abgedriftet hat mir gefallen. Es ist in diesem Forum mittlerweile Gang und Gaben , dass man sich in den Threads über irgendetwas echauffiert, nur nicht über das, was das eigentliche Thema ist .

Die Idee hinter dem Rating finde ich übrigens gut, da es einen Eindruck über die Spiele zum Release gibt. Ob da nachgebessert wird, spielt erst einmal keine Rolle. Genau das bestraft ja einen Publisher, wenn er meint den Kunden zu vereimern. 
Mal sehen, was final draus wird.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Der PCMR Subreddit ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schandfleck des Internets.

Mindestens jeder zweite Thread geht darum, irgendwas aufzuzeigen, was am PC ja ach so viel besser ist, als auf den billigen Konsolen.
Und die Kommentare sind auch immer exakt die selben. Ironie hin oder her, man findet einfach nichts anderes, als diesen Schwachsinn.

Das Niveau der Diskussionen ist aus technischer Sicht auf ComputerBild Niveau, weil sich jeder idiot zum experten Ernennt.
Eigentlich findet gar keine Diskussion statt, weil wettbewerbs artig quasi jedes Problem so gut wie möglich schön geredet wird. Keine Diskussion kommt aus, ohne die Konsolen zu erwähnen.


Das Rating der Spiele ist auch fürn Popo. Viel zu oft werden einfach falsche Angaben gemacht, was z.B. Auflösungssupport usw angeht. Da hilft auch kein durchschnittswert oder ähnliches, wenn es nur richtig und falsch gibt.
Hier sollten sich zwei oder drei Admins zusammentun und die Datenbank selbstständig pflegen, alles andere macht einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ohlala, mal wieder in den Thread reingeschaut ... wie viele Spaßbremsen es doch hier gibt im Forum.
> 
> Schade, dass euch der Humor der PCMR scheinbar so persönlich trifft, dass ihr seitenlang gegen die pösen PCMR'ler anargumentieren müsst ... Leute, "PCMR" ist - zum wiederholten Male - ein Trollthema, ein ausgelutschter und immer wieder neu aufgespulter Witz. Ich begreife ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ihr euch mit den Leuten der PCMR hier, die das Thema so selbstironisch verstehen wie es mal gedacht war, so am zanken seid. Ich bezweifele, dass einer von uns hier, die euch den Sinn dahinter nahe zu legen, einer von denjenigen ist über die ihr euch so echauffiert, also den Spinnern die das ganze rund um die Konsolenverachtung tatsächlich so ernst meinen wie es klingt.



Welcher Humor?
Ich denke eher, dass sich einige Leute hinter dieser scheinbaren "Ironie" verstecken um ihre infantilen Parolen loszuwerden.
Alleine, dass sich bereits hier im Forum genug über diesen Mustard Race Idiotenverein aufregen, sollte doch mittlerweile zeigen, dass es langsam mal reicht und viele das Thema nicht mehr als "Ironie" sehen.

Vielleicht sind die meisten auch mittlerweile zu alt, um dieses Phänomen PCMR zu verstehen und zu akzeptieren. 
Dazu wenn einige versuchen, das Thema zu verteidigen und im gleichen Zug ihre "Konsolen sind Schrott" Parolen raushauen, nimmt denen das jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Hey, die PCMR ist und bleibt ein Trollthema und sollte von niemandem ernst genommen werden, das sage ich als wer der da aktiv mitpostet und mitlacht, das versuchen wir ja hier seit 9 Seiten klar zu machen. 

Dass auch Deppen die Thematik aufgenommen haben nur um andere Leute damit zu belästigen ist schade aber nicht verhinderbar, im Kern ist's ein PC-Gaming Unterforum auf Reddit, das so tief in der bitterbösen Selbstironie und Überzeichnung seiner selbst steht, dass rein aus der Absurdität des Ganzen heraus eigentlich klar werden sollte, dass das nur Getrolle ist. Wenn du "zu alt" dafür bist ... dein Bier, ich finde die Posts dort nach wie vor irre lustig. : P


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Welcher Humor?
> Ich denke eher, dass sich einige Leute hinter dieser scheinbaren "Ironie" verstecken um ihre infantilen Parolen loszuwerden.
> Alleine, dass sich bereits hier im Forum genug über diesen Mustard Race Idiotenverein aufregen, sollte doch mittlerweile zeigen, dass es langsam mal reicht und viele das Thema nicht mehr als "Ironie" sehen.


Wenn die Leute wenigstens in ihrem Reddit Thread ihre Parolen schreiben würde, wäre es ok. Aber das die dann auch noch andere Foren und auch Videos damit zufüllen geht einfach zu weit und ist alles andere als lustig sondern einfach nur lästig.


----------



## MonKAY (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCMRating: Neue Rating-Seite des PCMR Subreddits listet künftig Qualität von PC-Spielen*

Ich finde diese Argumentation mit den beleidigenden Kommentaren unter YouTube Videos total plemm plemm.
YouTube Kommentare sind verbranntes land dort ist wirklich nicht die geistige Elite unterwegs und normalerweise sollte jeder von den Kommentaren dort fernbleiben.
Man kann solche Grabenkriege auch unter scheiß katzenvideos finden, dann natürlich nicht über Konsole vs. PC, aber z.B. Katzen vs. Hunde oder Religion , oder sonstwas.

Und wenn es um den Backlash mancher PC sSpieler geht kann man sich gerne das Video hier ansehen(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgs3PSP-d4Y).
Es gab mal eine Zeit da wurde man als PC Spieler verspottet und in die Ecke gestellt, weil der PC ja tot ist und dort nur der aufgewärmte Abfall rausgebracht wird.
Seit PC Hardware stärker und günstiger geworden ist dreht sich das Blatt und die Plattform ist in einigen Regionen DIE Marktmacht.
Neben vielen Schrottposts im Subreddit gibt es dort aber auch eine schöne Gemeinschaft. Es ist zeitwesie das Subreddit mit den meisten Gildings (mit Reddit Gold belohnte Posts).
Sie bieten von Sich aus schon Filter an um sogenannte "Peasantry" Posts zu verbergen. Zur Info das sind die Posts, wo man sich über die sogenannten Peasants lustig macht.
Wobei Peasants wie gesagt nur die Hardliner gemeint sind, welche immernoch denken, dass neben der Konsole nichts existiert. Die angeblichen Feindeshligkeiten gegen schwache, oder alte Builds sind im Subreddit nicht vorhanden.


----------

